# What size boot do I need? please



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

okay so my shoe size is 10.5, what size snowboard boot do I need? i'm buying online so i can't really test it out  
getting the burton hail '10


----------



## Um...? (Jan 22, 2009)

Ritz said:


> i'm buying online so i can't really test it out


So just to be clear, you're buying boots that you haven't tried on and expect them to be comfortable just cuz a buncha people on the internet are going to tell you what size you need to wear??

:thumbsup:

I'm sure that'll work out well for you.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

the burton hails run really small so you'll want to size up. i'd go 11 or 11.5 if you wear socks.

good luck:dunno:


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

try them on instore. thats the only way to find out. try on as many boots as you can and pick teh ones that fit teh best.


----------

